# The HD visits MD



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

This is a recap of what happened this AM. You can treat this as a funny conversation, light reading, that's all.

Dr. N, a hilarious, but typical ob/gyn (they are so bored with seeing a certain part every day they always crack jokes, sing songs, talk about golfing during C-sections while the patient is awake. I know because I often worked with them):
--What's up? Any problem?

--Yes, doc, I've got too much color. (This is an expression in our language that's translated I AM HORNY). 

--Your libido is up.

--Yes.

--Good. 

--WAY UP. 

--Very good. 

--Check for a testosterone-secreting tumor. 

.....(internal exam). --No tumor, completely normal. 

--How did the cervix/vagina look?

--completely normal. 

--no inflammation? (gees, the v part wants to be filled and the c part wants to be banged.):rofl:

---NO INFLAMMATION.

--Scan the pelvis for tumor. 

....(incredulous look from Dr. N, but he easily pulls over the ultrasound machine). No tumor. 

.....(gives up).--OK, any drug to decrease libido?

....(more incredulous look).--More people are having the opposite problem, you know. 

--Well, a problem is still a problem. 

(Dr. N turns to his nurse)--see, it's the Asian women. They think wanting sex is bad. (gives me a look). But you are too medically savvy to know better that. 

(sigh a relief, yet still got no relief).--OK, I will go home and enjoy life....


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

Bottle that up and sell it!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

LOL
I also hinted to my dr about this.
But he was much kinder. Immediately recomended a medicated IUD. That should help.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

deejov said:


> LOL
> I also hinted to my dr about this.
> But he was much kinder. Immediately recomended a medicated IUD. That should help.


wow, a medicated IUD?

interesting. I certainly don't need an IUD for its normal purpose. Should google it.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Has hormones... different from the pill, safer than the pill. Side effects included reduced sex drive.


----------



## bellamaxjoy (Oct 27, 2011)

I am likethat now, and I am trying to co.Vince my husband to get T checked.


----------



## Lionelhutz (Feb 2, 2012)

Thank God you were not born male.

Between 15 and 40 your life would be dealing with this problem.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

bellamaxjoy said:


> I am likethat now, and I am trying to co.Vince my husband to get T checked.


This is what I did when my husband was 45.. Never one time in our entire marraige did he fail to rise , I was floored when that started happening--but I was really pushing it hard... I wasted no time & sent him off to the Encronologists office for a full blood work up.... I had to downplay why we were REALLY there, tried to blame it more on stress at work, feeling more tired than normal, half truths really. We did find out he was on the lower end of normal though. 

He was ok, it was me going out of my mind. I mentioned it to my OBGYN, all she said was ...Enjoy it, offered no explanation at all. 



Explained just a little in this -something I found on the net :



> *Balance the seesaw*.
> When they were first married, the man remembered, he always took the sexual lead, pulling his wife close and whispering his desire to make love. But now, 20 years later, she often makes the first move.
> 
> Again, hormonal changes are bringing the couple into closer balance. Men and women both produce testosterone and estrogen, but the proportion of each changes over the years. The male's shifting levels of estrogen and testosterone may make him more willing to follow than to lead, happy for his wife to set the pace. And as a woman's estrogen declines and her testosterone becomes proportionately greater, she may become more assertive.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Lionelhutz said:


> Thank God you were not born male.
> 
> Between 15 and 40 your life would be dealing with this problem.


When this happened to me, I thougth to myself...My God how does those young men get any work done, how can they even concentrate ! Never cared for porn before that, then it became "electric" to me somehow... all I wanted to do was FLIRT......It was the most intense thing I ever had to deal with, how it affected my brain ...I had so much energy, I could hardly sleep. 

I suddenly cared more about my husbands LUST over his LOVE even. The heck with affection, I wanted BANGED, if he didn't give it to me, I would be ready to near start a fight with him (I seriously understand why men do this)... I became more aggressive, I had physical symptoms to go along with the mental changes as well.

Most Exciting thing I ever experienced ....but also a bit of a curse. 

I feel bad for men!

The medicated IUD would be : Mirena® Home Page; Official Website Any form of hormonal Birth control should lower it a little.


----------



## shy_guy (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm reminded of a story a friend told me, swearing it was true (one never knows with stories like this). I don't know why this reminded me of this, but it did. My friend's wife was the source of the story. She is an RN, and in the course of some type of prep or exam the patient was asked "Are you sexually active?" to which she replied thoughtfully, "No, not really. I usually just kinda lie there."


----------



## phantomfan (Mar 7, 2012)

SimplyAmorous said:


> When this happened to me, I thougth to myself...My God how does those young men get any work done, how can they even concentrate ! Never cared for porn before that, then it became "electric" to me somehow... all I wanted to do was FLIRT......It was the most intense thing I ever had to deal with, how it affected my brain ...I had so much energy, I could hardly sleep.
> 
> I suddenly cared more about my husbands LUST over his LOVE even. The heck with affection, I wanted BANGED, if he didn't give it to me, I would be ready to near start a fight with him (I seriously understand why men do this)... I became more aggressive, I had physical symptoms to go along with the mental changes as well.
> 
> ...


That's awesome! Again, wish that could be bottled up and sold.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

I see, a kind of birth control. Unfortunately, I have been on the pills forever. Not for birth control. It is a kind of low supplement for hormones. Otherwise I would already be in menopause. 

So as far as if birth control lowers the drive....does not work for me. 

Yes, so I am VERY sexually *active* now.  

I did not bother to get my levels checked because my levels are kind of artificial due to the pills. I will bet you anything though they are actually normal (beacuse the pills supply most of my estrogen, so the level should be pretty stable as long as the periods/everything are still the same). 

I baked a dozen brownies tonight to use up my energy.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

phantomfan said:


> That's awesome! Again, wish that could be bottled up and sold.


Women would never be the same if it was, accually all they need to do is take some testosterone cream.... so it seems....just going by what I read here.... I noticed this on another thread.....

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/ladies-lounge/37642-natural-sexual-boosters.html


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

deejov said:


> Has hormones... different from the pill, safer than the pill. Side effects included reduced sex drive.


Ha! I've had Mirena IUDs for well over 10 years now and if it's reducing my drive, thank God! My Magic Wand and I have "quality time" at least 2 or 3 times a day. That's besides long days at work and spending whatever time I can at the gym....

I definitely wouldn't say that's a predictable side effect of the device. My drive hasn't gone down a day I wasn't sick since I had it inserted.


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

My wife believes that having any libido will give her cancer.


----------



## deejov (Sep 24, 2011)

Runs like Dog said:


> My wife believes that having any libido will give her cancer.


If your wife opened her heart, her guts might fall out. Not something your kids would want to see. 

I just hope someday when you do leave, you are able to resume being a caring man to a woman. :smthumbup:


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

Oh... the mysteries of the female sexual drive!

If anyone figures out how it really works and could effectively bottle a potion to manage, maintain, and enhance it, then they could be the richest person on earth, eh?

But, I'm skeptical there will ever really be a pill or portion that will be truly effective. In my personal explorations with hormones, I have found that they can be very cantankerous beasts - some things wonderful, some things ghastly, and mostly notoriously difficult to get the exact desired result you want. Our bodies are complicated, beautiful creations.

For that reason alone, I think the magic potion or pill, is already available - it really resides within a person's own head - in their attitudes and openness/willingness to embrace themselves - and their partner - no matter what level their crazy hormones may be at.


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I get upset sometimes because if I are a guy, I'd have gone through this when I was 18, had lots of free time and my own room. Instead I'm with my child, at work, or with my husband almost all the time. I have no privacy it time to myself, there's just no way my h can keep up with me so I feel sexually frustrated a lot.
Sometimes I daydream about renting a studio apartment do I have a place to masturbate. 
I've heard chaste berry is supposed to help. Apparently monks took it to keep their drive down, thus the name.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

